# 92 merc 25 issue possibly other than carb



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The problem is starting and running at low rpm's or at idle.
but when in the water, once I shift into gear, it stalls
It wont start at all unless it's hooked up to the hose with water

Backpressure is preventing the engine from running.

All indicate a carb out of adjustment.
A 1992 that needs a rebuild and thorough cleaning.
Then set back to factory specs for idle and full throttle.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you feel compression from both cylinder when you pull the starter through? 

Frank_S


----------



## bartbarry (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes...when I pull the cord...but it is an elec start so I use that most of the time.

Going to rebuild the carb and reset everything to factory first.


----------

